# South Shields Marine College in the 1970's



## Rokerboy1973 (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi,

Looking for anyone who was a deck cadet at South Shields Marine College in either 1973 or 1975

Thanks

Colin Coates


----------



## trevflstn (May 12, 2007)

Hi, I was a BP Deck Cadet at Shields for phase 1 Sept 73 to March 74 and then phase 3 Sept 75 to March 76. Lived in halls of residence in Westoe phase 1 and a hotel (The Mayfield) in Seaburn for phase 3.


----------



## Rokerboy1973 (Dec 24, 2019)

trevflstn said:


> Hi, I was a BP Deck Cadet at Shields for phase 1 Sept 73 to March 74 and then phase 3 Sept 75 to March 76. Lived in halls of residence in Westoe phase 1 and a hotel (The Mayfield) in Seaburn for phase 3.


Hi,
I was there just before you. Phase 1 was at halls of residence at Westoe from around January 73 to June 73. Phase 3, not sure when I started but I finished end of February 75. I was in a boarding house in Jarrow. I worked for W. A. Souter


----------



## David Welford (Oct 7, 2007)

I did my induction course at South Shields Marine and Tech in September 1973. Phase 1 on the OND9 intake from September 1974 to March 1975, then phase 3 college from May 1976 to January 1977. I was also with W.A. Souter.


----------



## CaptRobert (Dec 29, 2021)

Rokerboy1973 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for anyone who was a deck cadet at South Shields Marine College in either 1973 or 1975
> 
> ...


 Hi was at South Shields early 73 and got my ONC 2nd Mates certificate. Also got married end of that year at Christmas to my girlfriend.


----------

